# Favourite Acoustic Guitar Brand?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Inspired by statements made in the Ovation thread: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?63510-No-more-American-made-Ovation-guitars-ever-again

I looked for this poll and couldn't find it...

So here it is: Which is your favourite brand of acoustic guitar? You can base your opinion on pure quality, value, corporate ethics, country of origin, whatever.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i think there was a poll on this a while back. probably gone and archived.

I've never played a taylor I loved. I played some gibsons I enjoyed. Martins have always felt nice. godin family generally plays well for me. 

as for tone, i can barely distinguish the differences as i dont play acoustic much


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I love my B.C. Rico, but that's not an option for anyone these days, so I end up recommending Godin's acoustics - especially the Simon & Patrick and Seagull models. I played an S&P folk sized body with a cutaway that totally floored me.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I voted Gibson because there is always something warm and fuzzy about a worn in Gibson. But a good guitar is a good guitar so I'm not particular about the brand. I think the Godin offerings may be best bang for the buck though.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I had to vote "Other". Dana Bourgeois (and Bill Collings, and David Wren, and Mario Proulx, and....) has spoiled me for life.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The nicest sounding guitar I've played was a Martin but I can't remember which model. Gibson also makes great acoustics but I wouldn't pay what either of them are asking. I agree with Bluzfish that Godin's offerings are likely the best bang for the buck with Yamaha running neck and neck.

So, I chose Godin as my favourite. That doesn't mean it's the best, though.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I voted Gibson, I have an Advanced Jumbo and a Songwriter Deluxe Studio and couldn't be happier with either guitar. It's true what they say... when you get a good it's really something special.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a trick question....

I play a Larivee which I quite like... never really like a Martin...found several Taylors I could live with... but a good Gibson J45 can't be beat... shame they're so expensive...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are gems among every reputable brand. It's hard to choose.

I chose "other" as I play mostly Beneteau and House guitars.

I've liked every Collings I've tried and it's tough to beat a good D-18, or sloped shoulder Gibson.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I own a Simon & Patrick 12 string.
I've tried the brands listed and I like most.
But some brands suit me better than others.
I've played some real nice Martins, but they don't really suit me.
Some of the smaller Gibsons suit what I'd be playing on them--but I can't afford them.

Fortunately the Godin brands suit me.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I've owned many Gibson's and Fenders but my favorite right now is G&L. What pisses me off about Gibsons is in my experience they do not stay in tune, particularly the G string and for the money you pay for them is a friggn crime. I've owned 4 LP's and 1 339 and not one of them would stay in tune for very long. I own a really nice G&L and a LTD EC1000 Deluxe and I rarely have to tune them. Fenders are hit and miss I've owned a couple of good Strats and Tele's but the G&l puts them to shame IMO. I had a really nice EVH Wolfgang and it would constantly go out of tune high on all strings. Confused the hell out of me why it would do this. Researched on line and some say it is temperature and others say poor build but in the end i got rid of them all and kept the two that sound great and stay in tune.

I don't have any idea why i posted this in an acoustic thread....got to stop drinking and posting.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I voted Godin (Seagull) based on good quality for a good price. I haven't played many of the more expensive models so I can't compare them to my Performer Mini Jumbo CW GT QII (model 29334)


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I had the extreme pleasure of spending 2 hours with the owner of Lauzon music in Ottawa a couple months ago and was educated on Taylor and Martin guitars.
I always wanted a top end Martin but after my session with Mr. Lauzon, it was clear that Taylor makes a much better instrument as far as quality, fit and being able to make adjustments and repairs down the road. I was amazed at all the minor things that make Taylor guitars such great instruments. Just reseting the neck on a Martin is a whole lot more complicated than a Taylor as explained in great detail by Mr. Lauzon. Taylor gets my vote.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Guild gets my vote. The power and clarity of a D55 is simply astounding.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ronmac said:


> I had to vote "Other". Dana Bourgeois (and Bill Collings, and David Wren, and Mario Proulx, and....) has spoiled me for life.


Yeah, these polls are kinda tough in that regard. Unless you include a price somehow in the equation, you cant really compare different brands. I've played many nice Yamahas, Godin (S&P, Seagull etc) but how are you supposed to objectively compare them to high end Collings, Bourgeois etc


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah, these polls are kinda tough in that regard. Unless you include a price somehow in the equation, you cant really compare different brands. I've played many nice Yamahas, Godin (S&P, Seagull etc) but how are you supposed to objectively compare them to high end Collings, Bourgeois etc


I get that the boutique brands have a lot of fans, but with 10 choices I had to reduce those and a few others to "other". I was also thinking in terms of widely available high-production brands. The thing that inspired me to create this poll was a comment in another thread to the effect that "no one out there would have [brand X] at the top of their list" - a brand for which I can name people who would, in fact, have it at the top of their list - for reasons entirely foreign to me. I looked for the poll that I was pretty sure had been done before, but couldn't find it, so I created this one.

For me Godin would top the list (good value, Canadian made) but Taylor is climbing fast (excellent design and production standards, seemingly good corporate ethics, and efforts towards education and promotion of music in general). Thirty years ago Takamine would top my list, and now it's not even _on_ my list... though I still love my 1982 Tak. If they had spent an extra dollar or two and put in a solid wood bridge plate instead of a laminate one, it would still be my main instrument.


----------



## Uncle Jackie (Apr 27, 2014)

I had to vote Yamaha. Yeah, they don't have the tone of a Gibson, Taylor or Martin, but they are built like an ox, withstand a ton of abuse, are easily playable, and many, many models are affordable. I've owned a few over they years and not one has disappointed.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I only buy Canadian so I picked Larrivee even though I no longer think of them as Canadian. My L03R is a great Vancouver made guitar. Second is definitely Seagull. I have had lots of them but I am back where I started I now have a S6 Original again. Last I have ordered a Canadian custom made Halcyon Advanced Jumbo. I should have it buy July.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I voted taylor. mine is the most comfortable guitar i've ever owned or played...at the end of the day a comfortable guitar is what you need to make practice enjoyable. Since ovation has 0 votes i'm going to assume that everyone agrees. :congratulatory:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I voted Taylor as well. I don't play guitar all that much, but my personal guitar is a Takamine. My Dad and a brother both have Norman's. Another brother and a cousin have Taylor's and they are just gorgeous guitars. Sound so clear and bright.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The best sounding acoustic that I've heard was a 50's Gibson Country and Western that I played over at the 12th fret a few years back. In hindsight, I should have pulled the trigger even though it was in the 5K range. So I have to vote Gibson


----------



## KidMeatball (Dec 3, 2011)

I voted Godin. I swear by my 25th anniversary Seagull. Shopped around for it for months, exactly the sound I was looking for. I'm glad to see Godin getting tons of love. 

My wife has a fairly nice Yamaha that really surprises me when I play it. I also had the pleasure of playing a really good Washburn 12 string for a few months. Pain in the ice, but lovely to play. 


Tapatalking


----------



## Blue Velvet (Aug 16, 2012)

Acoustics are just like electrics in that they vary so much from piece to piece. I've been impressed by the construction by most of the name brand manufacturers, but tonally my favorite is Gibson.


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

No PRS Love? I've never played one myself and they are very $$$, but they are certainly pretty.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been very happy with my Seagull Artist proto that I found in a pawn shop many years ago. I have to admit I have never played any of the real high end acoustics so nothing to compare it to personally. It does blow away the asian made Takamine that I once had


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

newfmp3 said:


> No PRS Love? I've never played one myself and they are very $$$, but they are certainly pretty.


I have to admit, i'd never seen or heard of prs acoustics until this post prompted me to google it. I've never seen any for sale locally.


----------



## Jetglo (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a Martin HD 28 and a Guild D 40 BJ, both fabulous guitars. The Guild actually reminds me of a Gibson--pronounced mid-range, very thumpy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The nicest sounding acoustic guitar I have ever played was a Martin D45. It was around 84 and the guitar was already at least 10 years old (guessing really).

Big sound, amazing note separation, big bottom but not boomy.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't have tons of experience playing acoustics but I've played some taylors, a Martin (once), Takamine's, Yamaha's and S&P's.

My Yamaha killed them all in playability. It dont sound too shabby either. Model is FG411c vs, got it at Central music in Welland when I was 15 or 16.
List was around 550 and they knocked off 130 for a blemish. $420 I knew it was the guitar for me. The tech set it up nice and to this day plays the best out of all the acoustic axes I've tried. It has sumthin special to it, song writing inspiration and creativity are tops when I have this guitar in my hands. Worn the 1st-2nd-3rd frets out so it needs some work after all these years but still my fav guitar (dont tell my PRS).

The Martin sounded the best unplugged (i dont recall if it was elec/acoustic or not) with the s&p sounding and playing good and would probably be my go to brand for all the reasons already given if I needed to replace my acoustic. fwiw I play half the time unplugged and the other half plugged in to the p.a. so has to sound good in each respective environment.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

DOH! Sorry I have to change my vote to "Other" this Halcyon Walnut AJ is incredible. I keep waiting to get tired of it and get the Larrivee out but, hasn't happened yet. $1099 custom build (now $1299 I Think?) I have another on order and snuck in under the latest price increase and got a Walnut Small Jumbo for $1199. I am telling you, you need to take a look at this Canadian luthier! Great great guitar


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gary787 said:


> DOH! Sorry I have to change my vote to "Other" this Halcyon Walnut AJ is incredible. I keep waiting to get tired of it and get the Larrivee out but, hasn't happened yet. $1099 custom build (now $1299 I Think?) I have another on order and snuck in under the latest price increase and got a Walnut Small Jumbo for $1199. I am telling you, you need to take a look at this Canadian luthier! Great great guitar


One thing I like that Halcyon has done is give you the choice of different neck widths. To me this just makes so much sense as we are not all the same in hand size.

*Scale Length and Nut Width...*

1 11/16" no charge
 1 3/4" no charge
 1 13/16" $40
 1 7/8" $40


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

In 2002 I decided it was time. Time to buy that Martin I'd always wanted. I had some money saved up and I felt if I didn't do it now I'd prolly never do it so I went shopping. Spent 7 Saturdays visiting every shop in Edmonton. Tried every Martin in town 3 or 4 times over the course of those weeks. Hated them all. At the time I had thought L&M was not a Martin dealer so I hadn't been there. In resignation I thought I'd give them a try and maybe get a Larivee or something since I'd given up on the Martin idea. Low and behold they had some Martins! Pulled each one off the rack one at a time and hated them all. Dull and thudding and lifeless. (my opinion, feel free to disagree) I hung up the last one and was ready to leave in defeat when a sales guy, Joel, came into the little glass room and said, 
"I watched you. You played every Martin in the room and you don't like them, do you? Have you tried a Taylor?" I had no idea what Taylor was. He put one in my hands and I literally grinned from ear to ear. Here was the bright loud spanky sound I was looking for. I spent the next few hours playing each one several times each and walked out with an 814CE Limited. I could not possibly be happier.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations on the purchase of the 814CE. Although you know the drill, pics and al.

I'm with you on Martin guitars. I really don't dig them. The Martin Eric Clapton is the one exception, a very, very nice guitar.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I am away from home and posting on my phone. When I get home I will scatter a few pix around the place just to make it more homey.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BMW-KTM said:


> In 2002 I decided it was time. Time to buy that Martin I'd always wanted. I had some money saved up and I felt if I didn't do it now I'd prolly never do it so I went shopping. Spent 7 Saturdays visiting every shop in Edmonton. Tried every Martin in town 3 or 4 times over the course of those weeks. Hated them all. At the time I had thought L&M was not a Martin dealer so I hadn't been there. In resignation I thought I'd give them a try and maybe get a Larivee or something since I'd given up on the Martin idea. Low and behold they had some Martins! Pulled each one off the rack one at a time and hated them all. Dull and thudding and lifeless. (my opinion, feel free to disagree) I hung up the last one and was ready to leave in defeat when a sales guy, Joel, came into the little glass room and said,
> "I watched you. You played every Martin in the room and you don't like them, do you? Have you tried a Taylor?" I had no idea what Taylor was. He put one in my hands and I literally grinned from ear to ear. Here was the bright loud spanky sound I was looking for. I spent the next few hours playing each one several times each and walked out with an 814CE Limited. I could not possibly be happier.


Yes, Taylors are known for their brighter tone.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

My vote for "other" = Thompson. Small builder in Vernon BC, priced in the same ballpark as all the other "others" mentioned previously (I paid $2500 used IIRC) & it's a wonderful insturment! I hope that one day my playing will do it justice.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Just downloaded the PhotoBucket ap so I could post pix here. Here's the Taylor I spoke of. I have a second, much less valuable Taylor I use for campfires.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been a Martin fan for my whole life. I've been concentrating on acoustics lately because I've given up playing electrics. I am looking at another high end acoustic purchase and am leaving it open not to brand but what I feel plays and sounds the best. So far I've tried a Martin from the Authentic line, several Collings and Santa Cruz. So far not one Sant Cruz or Collings I've tried could persuade me away from Martin. I've got my eyes seriously on a D-28 Authentic but at over 7K I'm hoping I can find a less expensive alternative but as this will most likely be my last purchase of this magnitude I will spend what I have to.
I'm trying to find some time to get down to the 12th fret to try a couple of D-28 Authentic 1941's they have there as well as a Collings D2HA Sunburst. The Collings is used so the price is way under what the authentic costs. I heard a D2HA at Ricky Skaggs concert I was at last week played by Cody Kilby. I was impressed with what I heard. But I've wanted to try this guitar before I heard him play it. The only thing is I'm not much of a fan of Sunburst on acoustic.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

This is one of my "Others"...


----------

